# Apartment in Hennef



## molliebaxter (Jul 5, 2009)

Hi I am looking for an apartment in or around Hennef near Bonn. Can anyone help?


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Probably best to try some of the property sites like immobilienscout24 or if you don't mind sharing or just want a place for a limited time then try a 'Wohngemeinschaft' and similar sites such as this one
WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de

Good luck.


----------



## sweetginger (Jun 12, 2013)

plus just be aware of spammers. Never pay until you see the place.


----------



## mtlve (Oct 3, 2013)

James3214 said:


> Probably best to try some of the property sites like immobilienscout24 or if you don't mind sharing or just want a place for a limited time then try a 'Wohngemeinschaft' and similar sites such as this one
> WG Zimmer Wohnungen Wohnungssuche WG Suche WG Wohnung vermieten WG Nachmieter Zwischenmiete : WG-Gesucht.de
> 
> Good luck.


I have been looking for housing on this site. What are the cultural rules on what times of days and days of weeks to call people regarding flats they have posted?


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Maybe not before 9:00 and not after 20:00. Day of week doesn't matter.


----------

